# Duda sobre lm3886



## DJ-AS (May 14, 2007)

Hola amigos, hice el amplificador puesto en la página de Pablín y la verdad que no tira realmente lo que debería tirar el amplificador. Según el datasheet del LM3886 en 4ohms debería tirar algo así como 68w, pero no llega ni a palos a eso.
Revisé absolutamente todo y la verdad no encuentro el problema.
Lo estoy alimentando con +36 -36 e inyectándole señal directamente desde mi placa de sonido (Audigy).
Necesitará un pre?


----------



## DJ-AS (Jun 9, 2007)

Ya lo solucione. El problema era el parlante con el cual estaba probandolo. Evidentemente el parlante no tiene buena eficacia, pero una vez hechas las mediciones me di cuenta de eso. Le inyecte con la pc señal de 1kz y con un pre le di dando potencia hasta que en la salida tuve mis 15v (15(v) al cuadrado = 225 / 4 (ohms) = 56w aprox). Lo probé con un alto parlante pioneer y la verdad no me gustó mucho ni la potencia ni la calidad del sonido, asi que terminé armandome un amplificador transistorizado.

hago todo éste comentario por las dudas alguien tenga el mismo problema que yo.


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 6, 2008)

amigo, se que es un poco tarde, pero t comento lo siguiente:

si lo alimentas con +/-36V NO lo tenes que usar con 4 ohms, lo minimo recomendable son 8.

los 68W que especifica el fabricante es cargado con 4 ohm y alimentado con +/-28V

yo medi en el mio una tension pico a pico de aprox 60V, lo que te da una potencia de aprox 60W cargado con 8 ohm. (mi fuente es de 300W eficases y entrega en vacio +/-39V)

El sonido es muy bueno, tu problema quisas sea que estaba muy sobrecargado el amplificador, por lo que empesaba a actuar alguna de las protecciones, la que mas jode es la SPIKe esa mete bastante distorcion.

Te recomiendo, si todabia lo tenes , que pruebes con parlantes de 8 ohm de buen rendimiento, yo lo estoy usando con una caja 2 vias con componentes selenium, el Woofer es modelo 12PW3, este woofer no vale mas de 60 dolares y el fabricante especifica una sensibilidad de 97 dB/W/m, no se si sera cierto, pero eso si suena bien fuerte...


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 23, 2008)

ivanutn dijo:
			
		

> amigo, se que es un poco tarde, pero t comento lo siguiente:
> 
> si lo alimentas con +/-36V NO lo tenes que usar con 4 ohms, lo minimo recomendable son 8.
> 
> ...



yo lo estoy fabricando y me decidi por unaos fables tipo columna que vi en otra parte del foro.con 3vias y el subwoofer de 8'' tu ices q se la aguantara y funcionara bien ya q lo armaste me podrias decir...


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 7, 2008)

me gustaria saber q tension de salida tengo q obtener y q corriente consume....los q lo armaron me gustaria q me dieran esa información para poder hacer mis mediciones y comprobar si esta bien... intetno obtener esta información de la hoja de datos pero no logro encontrarla

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 4, 2008)

ivanutn dijo:
			
		

> amigo, se que es un poco tarde, pero t comento lo siguiente:
> 
> si lo alimentas con +/-36V NO lo tenes que usar con 4 ohms, lo minimo recomendable son 8.
> 
> ...



podrias subir tu pcb y el pcb con los componentes...?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 4, 2008)

Yo arme el amplificador ese y la verdad es que tira los 68w sin ningun problema , utilize el diseño de pablin y unas cajas AIWA con parlantes de doble bobina y la verdad es que pecha muchisimo el amplificador con gabinete sin parlantes ni transformador $150


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 4, 2008)

sube el pcb si puede ser para hacer-...


----------



## leop4 (Oct 5, 2008)

MFK08 vos no tenias el pcb de ese, vi un post tuyo que tenia ese pcb puede ser?


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 5, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> MFK08 vos no tenias el pcb de ese, vi un post tuyo que tenia ese pcb puede ser?



si es sierto pero lo probe y no funciono.. me temo q los lm venian jodido ya que las plaquetitas las tenia armada completa hace como 2 años (no tenia efectivo para terminar el proyecto.) y me gustaria compararlo con las mias. aver si lo logro hacer andar


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 5, 2008)

Lo tengo en pcb wizard , les tienen que hacer un par de correcciones


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 5, 2008)

adelante yo tmb uso el pcb wizard es mas q todo para corroborar si estan mas o menos. porque ya lo controle con el esquema y esta bien pero ya no se q hacer jajaja mañana compro otro lm para probar y veo q pasa.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 6, 2008)

Me acabo de fijar y me di cuenta que se me habia borrado el archivo de la maq, por que habia formateado la maq debido un virus asi q si me esperas unos dias te puedo facilitar el impreso con los errores correjidos.


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 7, 2008)

ya lo tengo armado lo alimento con +28 0 -28 y le meto señal con un dvd y se escucha muy bajito pero muy bajito. cuando lo apago se siente un chasquido y suene fuerte por un segundo y se apaga alguien sabra a q se debe esto? el circuito es el de pablin pero lo controle con la hoja de datos y esta bien, el integrado lo cambie 3 veces ya no se q puede ser ya estoy medio desesperado ja


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 8, 2008)

es el calor lo q lo apaga tenes q refrijeralalo mejor


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 8, 2008)

tiene unos radiadores de alumnio de pentium 4 bastate grandes.... el amplificador no se escucha fuerte en içningun momento solo cuando se apaga.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 9, 2008)

mandame un diseño de tu pcb para revisarlo


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 9, 2008)

el prblema esta en q lo diseñe hace 3 años en un rpograma llamado tango en entorno DOS y no tengo el circuito. Pero te aseguro q esta bien por el echo q lo revise muchas veces y no tiene mas q 4 resistencias y 4 condensadores. controle la polaridad de los condensadores y todo. estube leyendo en otros foros que unir las patitas 1.5 a + suele traer problema. voy a provar desconectando una. y sino me inclino por que los integrados sean falsos. a alguien mas le pasdo esto?


edito: probe desconectando el pin 5 y nada mudo lo unico q se siente es el sumbido de la fuente....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 20, 2008)

hola a todos, lo mio no es un problema con el integrado.

mi tema está en montar 2 de estos en puente, bridge, btl o como quieran llamarle y ver q ocurre.

he visto varias imagenes, pero ningun diagrama o esquema de conexión.

saludos.


----------



## salvador954 (Oct 27, 2008)

yo arme un par para stereo con esos lm3886,   los probe con 19 +19,   y pues ya andan, pero aun nose que parlantes usar,  alguien me puede indicar si estos integrados dan buena potencia, suficiente para  dar buen golpe con un par de bocinas 6x9  a 4 ohm? los pienso poner en un cajon de 30 litros.  De ser asi, para que  me fabrique mi fuente de alimentacion de 28 + 28  en directa, porque aca en mi ciudad me ha sido un imposible encontrar una fuente con esas caracteristicas.
por cierto otra pregunta tengo el diseño de un ecualizador, y me gustaria que alguien me diga si ya lo ha armado y de ser asi,   da buen sonido? para que se lo ponga a el amplificador. Chequen el diagrama del ecualizador, segun vi en un post, que si funciona, pero  yo nose si tiene buena calidad de sonido, si alguien ya lo a armado que me diga si  suena bien y si no mete ruido, si es nitido el sonido.


----------



## rodolfocc (Nov 25, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, lo mio no es un problema con el integrado.
> 
> mi tema está en montar 2 de estos en puente, bridge, btl o como quieran llamarle y ver q ocurre.
> 
> ...




hola   aqui esta todo lo que se requiere saber  de los lm3886 en puente mono


----------



## yummy16-ag (Nov 25, 2008)

Lo dejo para todo el que quiera esta echo en el PCB ,lo arme y es un lujo como funciona espero que les cirva.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 11, 2008)

En otro post se hablaba de este amplificador con el chip lm3886..rebuscando encontré esta documentación por si a alguien le pudiera interesar.
Saludos.


----------



## otto (Dic 15, 2008)

Siempre es bueno un aporte
y tambien es bueno que por lo menos te lo reconoscan
saludos Otto.


----------



## santiago (Dic 15, 2008)

me compre un transformador de 4A y de 29+s9, se banca los 40v , y si se los banca, que potencia tira en 4 omhs, yo sabria, pero no puedo abrir otra cosa que no sea el foro, tengo un problema con la ip

saludos


----------



## santiago (Dic 16, 2008)

ya esta ya pude entrar   

saludos


----------



## otto (Dic 16, 2008)

ajaja saludoss!


----------



## angel016 (Dic 16, 2008)

soy nuevo en el foro y estoy sorprendido del material que se aporta , gracias por dejarme participar


----------



## otto (Dic 16, 2008)

bienvenido y saludos angel016!


----------



## sarlangaw (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola: como siempre pidiendo. Pidiendo ayuda. 
Tengo en mis manos una potencia de 4 canales, todos idénticos, y el corazón de cada canal es un lm3886t, esta montados sobre un disipado de unos 300mmx120mmx50mm aprox. 

El problema es que dos de ellos calientan que da calambre al cabo de un minuto, esto sin aplicarle señal en la entrada y sin carga en la salida. Si les conecto un parlante y señal de audio escucho un plop cada tanto, seguido de silencio y otro plop! seguido del programa musical, lo que supongo que debe ser la protección térmica de este IC.

Mi pregunta es por donde comienzo a revisar?

Estarán feneciendo esos IC y por eso levantan temperatura?

Las salidas no están en corto.

Los IC están bien aislados del chasis.

Cada canal esta alimentado con su propio puente rectificador y par de capacitores.

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 15, 2009)

verificaste el voltaje +, - en cada c.i


----------



## sarlangaw (Ago 16, 2009)

Gracias por tu respueta Jorge: tiene algo mas de +24 volts y - 24 volts, lo medi en los pines del IC. El transformador es de 18+18 en 8,33A.

Le cambíe el silpad por mica y grasa sin mejores resultados.

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Ago 16, 2009)

estos integrados como unos cuantos que vienen hoy en dia que solo necesitanuna fuente de poder y unos capacitores y resistencias hacen que no sean tan complicadosy misteriosos...

estos integrados como los STK si no tienen una fuente bien hecha generan problemas como estos

pero por lo que vi en el datasheet y el voltage que diste y teniendo en cuenta que 2 de tus 4 canales andan bien la fuente no seria el problema 


lo que yo haria es controlar que todos los cap y las resistencias esten bien y si esta todo bien sacaria un integrado de un canal que anda bien y ponerlo en el que no te anda

lo mas probable que sea el integrado

los parlantes de 3 ohms no deberia ser problema ya que podria calentar un poco mas cuando este fuerte o podria distorsionar aparte si los otros 2 canales andan bien en 3 ohms porque no los otros 2 que no te andan


Espero que te sirva
saludos


----------



## sarlangaw (Ago 18, 2009)

Aun que aun no los pude medir, el unicos caps que veo medio gorditos son los que estan entre la tierra y el mute. Pueden hacer que se comporte asi el IC estos caps?


----------



## MAXI2799 (Sep 4, 2009)

Bueno, estoy por largarme a hacer un amplificador con 2 lm3886 y estoy buscando por el foro... me lo recorri todo,.. y no puedo encontrar ningun esquema completo para el armado de un amplificador con 2 lm3886, uno en cada canal, y su fuente que creo que es de 35 0 35 , y nose cuantos amper necesitaria...  porque en un futuro, quiero agregarle una etapa de 2 lm3886 en un solo canal para un subwoofer, 
estaria usando 1 6x9 en cada canal de 1 lm3886, y en el de 2 lm3886 un subwoofer de 10 pulgadas., que dicen ? esta bien calculada la potencia para los woofers?... saludoss, y desde ya muchas gracias, se que hay mucha gente que hizo amplificadores muy buenos con estos integrados, y quiero ser uno mas de los que tienen su amplificador con muy buena calidad y potencia como comentan


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 4, 2009)

hay tambien un lm3886? no será el lm386?

saludos"!


----------



## MAXI2799 (Sep 4, 2009)

Si , Es muy conocido, LM3886,...


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 4, 2009)

Efectivamente, el lm3886 existe, maxi... te recomiendo que busques el datasheet ahi viene un circuito para amplificar, es como los TDA que ya traen el circuito elaborado solo para que lo montes.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

Sólo puse LM3886 en el buscador del foro y... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/lm3886-documentacion-pcb-17537/
Media pila con el buscador...

Por el resto de las cuestiones de la alimentación, leé el datasheet y fijate los parámetros de trabajo. Mientras no pases los máximos, vas fenómeno.

Por otro lado, el TDA7294 puede servirte. Es bastate parecido en prestaciones y suele ser más fácil de encontrar en nuestro país, y más barato.

Saludos


----------



## MAXI2799 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ya habia visto ese post.. pero no me cerraba.. no sabia si es correcto y si no tiene ningun error.. por eso lo pedi para quedarme tranquilo que al hacerlo no iba a encontrarme con problemas.. 

Vos decis que el TDA7294 es mas barato y facil de conseguir?...pero en prestaciones andan igual?..Me refiero a la calidad de sonido.. y potencia bueno.. andan parejo por lo que veo en los datasheet.. el tda es de 100 watts pero el THD es muy alto en esa potencia.. asi que en 60w andara tranquilo. .. buen.. me voi a poner a buscar un buen circuito del TDA7294 entonces.. si tenes alguno que estes seguro que no tenga fallas por favor te agradeceria muchisimo si me lo podrias pasar , estaria bien para unos 6x9 conectados a una pc, un tda por canal? y para el subwoofer 2 tda puentiados ..? Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

MAXI2799 dijo:


> si tenes alguno que estes seguro que no tenga fallas...


Mirá por el foro. Hay varios diseños y están todos discutidos y comentados. Ahí verás cuál anda (diría que casi todos). También podés leer el datasheet y ver los circuitos que trae.



MAXI2799 dijo:


> ...estaria bien para unos 6x9 conectados a una pc, un tda por canal? y para el subwoofer 2 tda puentiados ..?


Citando a Fogonazo (no literalmente, porque no me acuerdo la frase exacta), "como dice Confucio: Depende".
Depende de la potencia que puedan manejar los parlantes y de cuánto quieras hacer sufrir a tus oídos (50W en cada oreja más un par en puente no son poco).

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Sep 4, 2009)

MAXI2799 dijo:


> Bueno, estoy por largarme a hacer un amplificador con 2 lm3886 y estoy buscando por el foro... me lo recorri todo,.. y no puedo encontrar ningun esquema completo para el armado de un amplificador con 2 lm3886,y canal para un subwoofer,



hola MAXI2799, me gusta esé interes de un novato, te dire que veo muy poco de eso, fijate que hace un año postee fotos de los integrados que mencionas LM3886 y TDA7294 y de los de mas de 1000 bajadas que tuvieron, solo dos me preguntaron acerca de ellos. en primer lugar te mandare a un paseo a *ultramar* donde encontraras al TDA y al LM3886, con ellos tendras más que suficiente.
 Y para el subwoofer está  construya tu *videorockola*,que tiene uno de TDA7294 en puente, para el LM3886 en puente no lo tengo, pero en la red circulan los circuitos paralelos de este integrado con salidad de 300W, los primeros si son recomendables, son completos, con proteccion para los bafles y todo. Para el woofer yo te recomendaria  uno a transistores como el  *Ssub* de PCP audio, que es uno diseñado para subwoofer, todos los circuitos aqui fueron testeados con +/-35Vdc por su servidor( el de *videorockola* a 25V) .

*Etolipoz*


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 13, 2009)

les dejo un aporte completo sobre el lm3886, el detalle es que esta en idioma chino, pero los diagramas estan mu claros y precisos, espero que les sirva. 
saludos y suerte con el montaje.


----------



## psychatog (Sep 14, 2009)

jorge morales dijo:


> les dejo un aporte completo sobre el lm3886, el detalle es que esta en idioma chino, pero los diagramas estan mu claros y precisos, espero que les sirva.
> saludos y suerte con el montaje.




A ver si estoy mal... Yo distingo 4 modulos basicos.

1) Pre amplificador con el control de volumen.
2) Etapa de potencia.
3) Retardo a la conexion, en el cual hay una R19 de 10k que no se a donde va...
4) ??? No se que es esto. Parece estar en paralelo con la realimentacion, salvo por el switch de relay. Alguien me podria explicar un poco.

Gracias!


----------



## zopilote (Sep 17, 2009)

psychatog dijo:


> A ver si estoy mal... Yo distingo 4 modulos basicos.
> 
> 1) Pre amplificador con el control de volumen.
> 2) Etapa de potencia.
> ...


1) El previo  solo sirve para adaptar la entrada a la fuentes de cd, mp3 etc, y si quieres utilizarlo con un control de tonos esta parte debe suprimirse.
2) La etapa de potencia es el clasico LM3886, solo tienes que bajarte el datasheet 
3) Como es un amplificador estereo, tienes que duplicar la etapa de potencia, más no la etapa de retardo y protección, esta es compartida. Y por eso hay una resistencia Ra19 y Rb19.
4) Es lo que se llama circuito servo de realimentacion negativa (leer AN1192), fue creado por el fabricante del integrado para evitar el offset en su salida, y asi mantener a una temperatura adecuada (el Lm calentaria demasiado en saturación).
5) Te olvidaste de la fuente del previo, esta presenta un diseño para un filtrado extra(ruidos), mediante los LM7815 y 7915 con un opam que hace de tierra virtual.
Si nesecitas que te detalle alguna parte del amplificador mencionala.

Etolipoz


----------



## psychatog (Sep 17, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta Zopilote! Muy acertada.


----------



## MAXI2799 (Sep 18, 2009)

Bueno, me decidi por el TDA, Ahora,, consegui unos woofers de 12 pulgadas de unos 200w,250w RMS mas no creo.. los movera un TDA 7294 por canal? bueno .. y queria pedirles por favorr un .PCB circuito del TDA7294 porque iba a utilizar el del datasheet pero esta confuso los agujeros donde se meten los componentes, y no da que no me ande porque agujerie mal el pcb y conecte mal un componente. jaaj,. asi que les pido un pcb asi me pongo cuanto antes a hacer este proyecto de amplificador para mi piesa "! jaja
Y.. La fuente esta bien de 35v 6A?

En cuanto al esquema que dejaron del LM3886 , Aparte de estar en chino.. el listado de componentes no esta.. asi que dificilmente se pueda hacer.. no? jaja

Encontre un esquema en internet que esta perfecto creo, lo adjunto pero tengo una duda con el mute, dice que va el positivo a 12v ,, no entiendo eso jaja.. no lo puedo mandar al positivo de los 35v de la entrada de voltaje del circuito? .. 
gracias , espero su respuesta pronto.


----------



## manu.sonata (Sep 30, 2009)

hola, yo arme el mismo y tube el inconveniente de tener una componente de continua a la salida. Alguien sabria de que se trata esto y alguna resolucion a mi problema?

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## lorenzojlamas (Dic 3, 2009)

tengo ganas de armarlo, y cuando termine de rendir voy a tener el tiempo, pero espero tener la plata


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 4, 2009)

Hola,buen aporte,tengo una duda para los que han armado mas amplificadores en base a integrados

¿este es mejor que el que usa integrados TDA7294?

saludos gracias


----------



## Lord Chango (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola a todos! 
Me surgió una duda sobre el armado de este amplificador, en el diagrama que posteo lucalorito hay una resistencia 10 Ohm 5W, en paralelo con una bobina. Mi problema viene porque no consigo resistencias de ese tamaño en film metálico, solo de alambre. Me afectará mucho el valor de la bobina al ponerlos en paralelo?? Digo, porque al ser de alambre enrollado, va a tener algún comportamiento inductivo. Además, desconozco totalmente la calidad de esas resistencias.

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 14, 2009)

Puedes utilizar resistencia de 3w en lugar de 5w y enrollar las 10 vueltas en la misma resistencia


----------



## tesoro inca (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola que gusto me da poder participar en este foro.Amigo sarlangaw,esos caps que estan gorditos ,probablemente esten muertos,porque quizá los pusite invertidos.me paso lo mismo con uno haciendo una fuente para un ampli con estos chips.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 5, 2010)

Unas fotos de el PCB que utiliazstes y el diagrama vendrian vien para ver que está pasando.

Saludos!!!


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien monto el LM3886 en bridge y que resultados tuvo, y si es posible que suban un pcb, yo tengo 2 LM3886 y la fuente y me gustaria armarlo en bridge para un sub en 4 ohm, pero como no se mucho del tema y no endiendo del todo  las configuraciones que aparecen en el AN1192 no me animo a hacer los pcb.

Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## alex_delarge (Mar 9, 2010)

alguien sabe que tal es el sonido?


----------



## angelwind (Mar 12, 2010)

El sonido es excelente, y opino que mucho mejor que la línea TDA. Específicamente ese circuito (es de la revista Elektor) lo armé más de una vez, y es muy bueno. Igualmente casi todos los circuitos para el lm3886 son muy parecidos y basados en el que publica National en la datasheet.
A no dudar de armar un chip amp ES el mejor a elegir para potencias moderadas.


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 15, 2010)

Muchas gracias lucalorito, estaba buscando un circuito integrado de 60 watts con una carga de 8ohm, para un subwoofer cuando lo termine subo una fotos y de nuevo muchas gracias.
ADIÓS


----------



## david2009 (Abr 18, 2010)

hola yo lo arme es una masa despues  el que quiera subo las fotos


----------



## wattalex (Sep 2, 2010)

hola amigos del foro yo  arme  un par de amplis con el  lm3886 y pues si  jalan  muy vien le meto un transformador toroidal de 18x18 ya rectificados me da como 25 x25  lo puse a sonar con  un par de eminence de12 pulgadas  son modelo kappa pro y un par de drivers peavey y pues suena muy vien no  suena como  un crown 1200 pero  pues si  tiene un buen sonido y eso  si  no  mete ningun tipo de ruido.
pondria las fotos y todo  pero  pues la verdad no se  como alguien puede alludarme en eso?  jejeje tengo  el  pcb y todo para los que lo  quieran armar.


----------



## aficionado01 (Nov 24, 2010)

pasame tu correo wattalex para checar los pcbs, o publicalos aquí también =D


----------



## wattalex (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_lm3886_amp.pdf 
esa es la pcb que yo  arme y si  funciona muy vien si  quieres que suene mejor pues ponle un pre  ala entrada  y listo  suena  revien

en donde dice mute  nadamas le pones un puente y listo

estas son las fotos de los amplis con el  lm3886


----------



## aficionado01 (Nov 29, 2010)

Muchas Gracias wattalex, vamos a armarlo y ver que tal funciona, saludos a todos


----------



## wattalex (Nov 29, 2010)

chido  armatelo yo te aseguro  que te va a gustar como suena. apenas hoy empese a armar un bafle amplificado  con  mis 2 tarjetitas a cada tarjeta le voy a poner 2 bocinas  kenwod de 6.5 con su  tweeter  van a estar en serie las bocinas pa ra *QU*e el  ohmeaje  final sea 8 ohms y asi  no   se forse mucho  el  integrado  acabando  el  proyecto  pongo  fotos.


----------



## HeeRnI (Dic 1, 2010)

yo lo hice en la escuela a ese amplificador.. la fuente es de 35+35 5A al trasformador le coloque una jaula de Faraday ya que induce muchisimo ruido en los integrados haciendolos oscilar.. SANTO REMEDIO.
El LM3886 es un hermoso integrados.. con la fuente que te digo llega muy bien a los 50 Watts eficaces.. con picos de 109 Watts (medidos con osciloscopio).. bellisimo su sonido.. tener en cuenta que tiene un par de arreglos.
Ejemplo: hay una resistencia de 1K que debe ser reemplazada por una de 100 ohms.. creo que es la de realimentacion.. despues el agregado de un condenzador tipo plate de 22pF en paralelo con la resistencia de 20K que tambien la cambie por una de 22K .. 
prometo adjuntar PCB y el circuito con los arreglos.. 
espero haber sido util hasta el momento.. SALUDOS


----------



## wattalex (Dic 2, 2010)

amigos  mios  tengo   2 noticias una buena y una mala  
la buena es que ya  tengo  armado el  bafle amplificado todavia no  esta terminado pero  ya  paso  la prueba de fuego  jajajaja
la mala es que tube que cambiar los lm3886 por los tda7294 los cambie por que las tarjetitas me quedaron muy grandes  y no  cabian en el bafle tambien por que yo sentia que no mobia las bocinas al100% . hay esta la direccion del video  donde estoy probando  el cacharrito este jejejeje


----------



## Nadro (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola que tal muchachos, tengo una duda para lograr hacer una placa con el pcb wizard... el problema que realmente tengo es el integrado LM 3886 (de 11 pin) y en el programa no me sale para lograr colocarlo.
soy nuevo en esto, gracias!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2011)

Nadro dijo:


> Hola que tal muchachos, tengo una duda para lograr hacer una placa con el pcb wizard... el problema que realmente tengo es el integrado LM 3886 (de 11 pin) y en el programa no me sale para lograr colocarlo.
> soy nuevo en esto, gracias!



No hay necesidad de que diseñes otra placa, en el pdf ya esta diseñada, el diagrama es tal cual el que ofrece National Semiconductor, pero no se dejen engañar, este integrado solo proporciona 68W a una carga de 4Ohm con una tension dual de 28V, o 50W a una carga de 8Ohm con una tension dual de 35V, nunca en ningun momento ni ninguna de sus graficas revela que este integrado logre entregar ni con un aire acondicionado como cooler 150W de potencia total maxima a una carga especifica.

Saludos.


----------



## juanchilp (Mar 14, 2011)

bueno documentación gracias, que raro que nadie  hablo ni posteo el diagrama o el pcb de una fuente apropiada para este amplificador. Ya que hay muchas versiones dando vueltas por internet para este integrado, me gusto mucho este link también porque es muy compacto y es stereo http://www.circuit-projects.com/aud...inclone-2x68-watt-full-amplifier-project.html , pero mi duda en la pagina esa es del diseño de esa fuente ya que creo que la fuente usa un puente rectificador utilizando solamente 1 pata del transformador en AC  y su tierra teniendo la salida positiva y negativa , y la otra pata AC del trasformador al otro puente rectificador de la misma manera, nose si será mas eficiente que usar un puente rectificador dandole de entrada las 2 patas del trasnformador AC. Sino se entendio perdonen si me explique mal


----------



## Nadro (Mar 14, 2011)

No hay necesidad de que diseñes otra placa, en el pdf ya esta diseñada, el diagrama es tal cual el que ofrece National Semiconductor, pero no se dejen engañar, este integrado solo proporciona 68W a una carga de 4Ohm con una tension dual de 28V, o 50W a una carga de 8Ohm con una tension dual de 35V, nunca en ningun momento ni ninguna de sus graficas revela que este integrado logre entregar ni con un aire acondicionado como cooler 150W de potencia total maxima a una carga especifica.

Saludos.

Gracias!!!!


----------



## lucalorito (Mar 15, 2011)

Con uno sólo no...pero puedes ponerle dos o cuatro en paralelo:


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2011)

lucalorito dijo:


> Con uno sólo no...pero puedes ponerle dos o cuatro en paralelo:



Caro e innecesario, como a mi me gusta! 
Esto de poner esos IC´s en paralelo está de moda entre los Audiofilos...


----------



## lucalorito (Mar 15, 2011)

Pues no creas que es tan caro... yo no he montado ese en concreto pero si sumas los precios de los componentes al final casi compensa comprarlo hecho..¿innecesario? ¿Porqué?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2011)

Pues, innecesario en el sentido de juntar varios IC´s cuando un transistorizado mediano puede hacer el trabajo... Cuestión de gustos. Aunque siempre me ha llamado la atención un montaje de estos.

Saludos!


----------



## lucalorito (Mar 15, 2011)

Mira esto: Jeff Roland Concentra.. 6xlm3886...precio: 7000$


----------



## loverdemat (Jun 14, 2011)

chicos una duda yo me *ES*toy por armar este ampli (armo 2 para q*UE* sea estereo) tengo una duda con el pcb q*UE* esta en el link q*UE* aporto juanchip  es un pcb estero pero con fuente simple o partida?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2011)

loverdemat dijo:


> chicos una duda yo me *ES*toy por armar este ampli (armo 2 para q*UE* sea estereo) tengo una duda con el pcb q*UE* esta en el link q*UE* aporto juanchip  es un pcb estero pero con fuente simple o partida?



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

¿ Estas hablando de este esquema ?


----------



## loverdemat (Jun 15, 2011)

hablo de este que adjunte lo vi mas arriba y parece bueno pero me quedo la duda si funciona con el esquema que me pusiste vos que es el que utiliza fuente partida o si es el que utiliza la fuente simple, por lo que veo es este ultimo pero no estoy seguro porque el de fuente simple lleva unos transistores y en ese diseño no los veo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2011)

loverdemat dijo:


> hablo de este que adjunte lo vi mas arriba y parece bueno pero me quedo la duda si funciona con el esquema que me pusiste vos que es el que utiliza fuente partida o si es el que utiliza la fuente simple, por lo que veo es este ultimo pero no estoy seguro porque el de fuente simple lleva unos transistores y en ese diseño no los veo...



El esquema que yo publique es el de la página de donde bajaste el archivo .RAR, así que debe ser el mismo.
Utiliza fuente partida.


----------



## loverdemat (Jun 15, 2011)

muchisimass gracias  entonces armo 1 sola fuente partida y conecto en paralelo los 2 amplis (conseguí un trafo de 24v+24v 5 amp). otra cosita se le pueden sacar 2 de los capacitores electroliticos a el circuito rectificador? o si o si debo dejarle los 4 para mejorar el filtrado? (yo soy de bahia blanca y cada capacitor de esos vale 8 mangos mas o menos)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2011)

loverdemat dijo:


> ......otra cosita se le pueden sacar 2 de los capacitores electroliticos a el circuito rectificador? o si o si debo dejarle los 4 para mejorar el filtrado? ......



Lee esta respuesta a una consulta similar: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/497284/


----------



## loverdemat (Jun 15, 2011)

gracias nuevamente.. solo le voy a dejar 2 electroliticos y 2 ceramicos con eso el filtrado es bueno y no creo q*UE* tenga incombenientes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2011)

loverdemat dijo:


> ....solo le voy a dejar 2 electroliticos y 2 ceramicos *con eso el filtrado es bueno *y no creo q*UE* tenga incombenientes.



¿ Y como sabes eso ?


----------



## Mslbrll (Jun 15, 2011)

Fogonaso semefante aporte en Pautas de diseño de Fuentes de audio para que digan semejante cosa pero bueno. 

Recuerdo el LM3886, fue uno de mis primeros amplis que hice, todabia lo tengo, desarmado pero esta se escuchaba bien y a buena potencia, recomendado para todos los que busquen algo sencillo bueno y de potencia.


----------



## ArArgonath (Oct 27, 2011)

hola foreros les cuento tengo un ampli con dos lm3886 todos bien conectados con su respectiva resistencia de la función mute conectada a vee, pero mi duda surge cuando quiero controlar esta función desde un pin de un microcontrolador pic el cual se conecte a la base de un transistor npn y este conecte y desconecte la resistencia de vee. Pero al leer con un voltimetro la base del transistor npn esta me da voltaje negativo por ende no servirá de nada el cambio de 0 a 5v en la base del npn si siempre va a conducir.

Entonces me gustaria que me ayudaran con un pequeño buffer para controlar el mute ya que no se me ocurre como sería.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2011)

que valor es la resistencia que dices que lleva en la funcion mute?
que transistor usas?
que valor es la resistencia en la base estas poniendo?

pon un esquema de como lo intentas conectar....

deberia funcionar con un NPN...


----------



## ArArgonath (Oct 27, 2011)

hola lubeck. En el pin de la función mute tengo una resistencia de 33 ohm que es la que se tiene que conectar-desconectar de vee, el transistor que uso para dicha función es un 2n2219a, que en su base esta conectado al pin del pic mediante una resistencia de 4.7k. Pero esta configuración no me funciona, me mantiene siempre conectada la resistencia de 33, o sea, mute off.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2011)

pues yo digo que deberia funcionar....

incluso sin la resistencia de 33Ohm...
segun el esquema tiene una resistencia de 1k..

osea que sin entrar en perfecciones, si se alimenta con 12v

Ice=12/1033Ohms=.011A/10=.0011A=Ibe

rb=4.3/.0011=3909Ohms=3.9K

o sea que segun yo con la resistencia de 4.7k deberia jalar perfecto....

viene las preguntas obvias...

¿si sirve el transistor?
¿el programa esta bien?
¿el pic sirve? 
etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2011)

Claro , tenés el transistor trabajando en la parte negativa y con la base a cero ya lo conmuta.

Para no complicarte ponele un optoacoplador . . .  o un mini relé.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2011)

> tenés el transistor trabajando en la parte negativa y con la base a cero ya lo conmuta.



por no quedarme con la duda....

a que te refieres?

entiendo que lo que quiere hacer es esto?



donde supongo que v- es tierra o 0v no?
que es lo que no estoy viendo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2011)

Claro , si el conecta la masa del pic al -V , entonces está bien.

Pero si conecta la masa del pic a la masa del amplificador , entonces a 0 V del PIC tenés +30 V entre base y emisor del transistor y a 5 V ---> +35 V. Con lo que siempre queda saturado ! 

Si fuera alimentado con fuente simple también andaría así.

Ahora , si por alguna razón el prefiere unificar las masas , entonces o relé u opto 

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok....

 ya entendi.... gracias Dosme...


----------



## ArArgonath (Oct 27, 2011)

Gracias lubeck y dosmetros. Ahora todo me quedo mas claro. Les cuento el ampli que tengo armado es con dos lm3886 para cada canal, como pre tengo un tda7439 (microprocesador de audio) y es un pic 16f887a quien gobierna todo el sistema. Ahora estoy programando la rutina para decodificar un control remoto rc5 que por cierto es un lío, todo esto en  basic y un poco de ensamblador. Bueno cuando tenga todo listo creo que lo subire.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2011)

ArArgonath dijo:


> Ahora estoy programando la rutina para decodificar un control remoto rc5 que por cierto es un lío, todo esto en  basic y un poco de ensamblador. Bueno cuando tenga todo listo creo que lo subire.


En el foro hay un tema de J. Moyano con el código en lenguaje C para decodificar RC5.


----------



## ArArgonath (Oct 28, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> En el foro hay un tema de J. Moyano con el código en lenguaje C para decodificar RC5.



Gracias. Lo tendre en cuenta


----------



## R-Mario (May 25, 2012)

Hola, aprovechando la similutud de este post con las pregunta que queria hacer pues fue que decidi poner mi pregunta aqui y aqui va.

En todos los diagramas con este integrado se usa una configuracion no inversor con una RF de 20K y una RI de 1K con lo que se obtiene una ganacia de 21 veces 26.4dB ¿esto es correcto? Entonces mi pregunta es cual es la maxima ganacia que se puede obtener con este integrado sin que se afecte su THD, y si a caso 26.4dB es la maxima ganancia ¿por que?

Otra pregunta si por ejemplo solo quisiera sacarle 10W sobre 8 ohms con +-15V a este integrado como eligo la ganacia si aplico una señal de 1V RMS?


----------



## guillers (Sep 13, 2012)

A ver  amigos algo importante que se deja de lado es saber de cuantos Amperios  debe ser el transformador de +-24 v 
quiero saber si con 1 A alcanza


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 14, 2012)

Pues aplica la simple ley de watt P=I*V, ahi tienes la V y tienes la P que es la que quieres, pero ha esta P debes agragarle las perdidas, suponte una eficiencia de 70% = 0.7.

Por eso si por ejemplo alimento con +-30 seria un voltaje de 60V luego si quiero sacarle 60W entonces (60W/0.7)/60V = 1.42A, con una tranformado de 2 amperes andaria bien.

Jajaja no cierto, la verdad no se bien como se calcula, pero siempre he visto en los diagramas que  andan en la red y siempre ponen transformadores de 2A a +-35 para sacarle 60W, por eso supuse que es asi.

Que alguien nos explique


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 14, 2012)

adjunto esta informacion, a consideracion de uds, esta en idioma chino, pero los esquemas estan mas que claros, muy completo, saludos


----------



## guillers (Sep 14, 2012)

Lo que mas se acerca a mi pregunta es lo expresa el amigo Ajna escribiendo    esto : 
"Pues aplica la simple ley de watt P=I*V, ahi tienes la V y tienes la P que es la que quieres, pero ha esta P debes agragarle las perdidas, suponte una eficiencia de 70% = 0.7.

Por eso si por ejemplo alimento con +-30 seria un voltaje de 60V luego si quiero sacarle 60W entonces (60W/0.7)/60V = 1.42A, con una tranformado de 2 amperes andaria bien." 
Es bastante razonable


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 14, 2012)

mas informacion, saludos


----------



## guillers (Sep 14, 2012)

Bueno a ver si alguien no está de acuerdo con este informe que he recibido acerca del aparaje que se necesita :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







aqui va en tamaño de letras mas grande


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 15, 2012)

No le entendí, aun así se me hace mucho 3.54A a +-35V para lograr sacarle 50W, y luego todavia más la tolerancia.

Yo tengo funcionando un lm4780 con un transformador de +-35V a 3A suena muy bien y el transformador calienta muy poco


----------



## guillers (Sep 15, 2012)

Ajna , buen dia ¿no entendiste el data sheet?
capaz que es un integrado que necesita esos A y te agrego ademas que lo ideal dice son 5A

Dime una cosa ese tuyo lm4780 ¿es de mejor acidal que el lm3886?
¿es mas antiguo? 
toma en cuenta que se está hablando maravillas del lm3886


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 15, 2012)

El LM4780 es la version doble del LM3886, osea es lo mismo solo que trae dos amplificadores en ves de uno como el lm3886, de ahi en fuera es exactamente igual.

Y lo que no entendi fue lo que pusiste arriba sobre como estimar el amperaje


----------



## guillers (Sep 15, 2012)

ahhhh ¿todo ese escrito que parece un gran discurso de unos 20 renglones ? 
eso es el comentario de un experto de otro foro que sacó esos datos desde el datasheet de lm3886  
a vos te va esos 3,5 A ,puede ser ,pero al parecer en el volumen pico o Vopeak a este integrado le van 4A, que ideal sugiere 5A
Asi es amigo 
en mi humilde conocimiento si tu tienes muchos picos de volumen ,se te puede quedar tu amplificador un poco con esos 3,5 A  ,pero ya que no tienes problemas con tu volumen 
hacedias que estoy averiguando bien como hacer el amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2012)

Supongamos que un amplificador necesite 7 Amperes de pico , para hacer sonar un golpe de bombo a máximo volumen por ejemplo ; eso no quiere decir que tengamos que ponerle una fuente de 7 o más Amperes contínuos , ya que esa potencia-energía-amperes , los tomará del capacitor de filtrado de la fuente , y solo necesitará de unos pocos milisegundos para recargarse para el proximo golpe de bombo.

Es cuestión de hacer un balance entre la capacidad del transformador y la capacidad de los filtros , el problema es cuando el transformador no es capáz de entregar la "corriente media" consumida por el amplificador o si los capacitores de filtro son chicos y no tienen la suficiente energía almacenada para hacer sonal los golpes de bombo o bajos , entonces suena ronco , gangoso y feeeeeeeeeeeeo.

No quita que te quieras dar el gusto de ponerle un transformador de 10 Amperes y 100.000 uF , pero es al gas 

Saludos !


----------



## guillers (Sep 15, 2012)

hola  DOSMETROS .¿dos metros de?  ¡estoy gracioso¡
muy práctico tu consejo ,pero lo que contaba el experto era mostrarme los datosdel mismisimo datasheet del lm3886 
¡¡lo que yo (en mi humilde conocimiento "sospecho" que era por una cuestion del pico del volumen corria por cuenta mia ).

Lo que es la realidad es que el datasheet del LM3886  expresa en pag. 15 es  que por canal ideal  es poner 5A


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 16, 2012)

He estado siguiendo el link pues tengo en el baul de los recuerdos un LM3886 y un trafo de 18-0-18 voltios y dos amperios. Quería hacer un pequeño subwoofer para el PC y/o una microcadena que tengo. He estado mirando en el buscador del foro y en "San google" y he encontrado magníficos circuitos pero casi todos con otros IC, especialmente el tda7294. Hago un llamamiento el foro y a los gurús de los esquemas, Don Jorge Morales y Don Fogonazo para ver si me pueden iluminar. Entiendo que éste es el hilo idóneo para éste mensaje. Suelen ser circuitos que llevan una entrada sumadora de los canales izquierdo y derecho, con posibilidad de entrada de alta y baja señal; le sigue el necesario filtro paso bajo, o bien de frecuencia fija o variable, y por último la etapa de potencia, en éste caso para un LM3886.
Gracias a todos y recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 18, 2012)

adjunto mas informacion sobre el lm3886, saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 18, 2012)

Se ven muy buenos los diagramas, ¿sabras si se puede conseguir los PCB ya fabricados?


----------



## guillers (Sep 18, 2012)

DOSMETROS   :  Buenas tardes 
Aqui me respondio el amigo que me habia dado ese consejo de que el transformador debía tener 3,5 A y fuiestes tu quien me respondio pasandome tu informacion , yo se la comenté a el y el me respondió y me dijo esto lo cual yo creo que tiene mucho sentido practico y logico :


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 10, 2012)

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema a consideracion de uds. saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 12, 2012)

adjunto + informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 12, 2012)

Ese se bueno, me ha dado cuenta que muchos de esos chips traen la matricula pintada con una tinta blanca que hace que se vea medio chafa, y los lm3886tf que yo tengo las letras se ven como si las grabaran sobre el plastico y si los tocas se sienten los zuercos, oye jorge morales, has hecho algun diseño propio, veo que le has puesto mucho interes a este integrado. A mi me encanto como hace sonar un par de bocinas de un sony que tengo, por cierto hace poco me tope con un operacional el lme49740 segun estoy viendo en la hoja de datos parece ser una maravilla para esto del audio, voy a probar a usarlo como preamplificador montado en la misma placa con dos lm3886tf aver que tal suena eso.


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 3, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## andreask (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola Amigos, es la primera ves que posteo pero a este foro lo sigo desde hace ya mucho tiempo.

Bueno paso a comentarles, estoy armando un amplificador para un sistema 2.1 que se componen de un subwoofer JBL Bass 10 pro y 2 satelitales JBL Control 1 para los satelitales arme el amplificador con el TDA1514A que en el pasado ya había montado varios de estos circuitos integrados que son realmente espectaculares, no es crítico el montaje ni tampoco sus componentes periféricos. el problema está en el amplificador para el subwoofer. en un principio opte por el STK4048II (de 150W@8ohm) pero es demasiada potencia para el sub, después opte por el STK4044V ( de 100W@8ohm) pero también es mucha potencia para el sub, el problema que tuve con estos circuitos híbridos es que son muy críticos en cuanto al montaje y al de sus componentes periféricos el cual tuve que renegar bastante, filtrado de la fuente, etc. Además estos circuitos no están protegidos contra nada por lo cual toda protección (anti-pop, sobrecarga, temperatura, corto circuito, etc) tiene que ser externa. después de dar muchas vueltas decidí armar la el amplificador con el LM3886TF lo cual según su hoja de datos, tiene buenas prestaciones. La verdad me ha dejado muy decepcionado ya que la potencia, suena muy bajo, la calidad de sonido es muy buena pero la potencia es muy pobre, en un momento pensé que era algún problema con el subwoofer. revise todo por ahora la única medición que hice es la de la tensión de alimentación que es de unos 28V por rama y la tensión en continua en la salida que debe ser 0v. pero nada, incluso para comprar la potencia conecte el amplificador a unos de los satelitales (uno canal con el LM y el otro con el TDA y suena mas bajo que el TDA alimentado provisoriamente con +/-15V, cabe aclarar que el sub tiene 2 parlantes de 8ohm lo cual están conectados en paralelo para obtener 4ohm. durante bastante tiempo estuvo el sub funcionando con el STK4048V sobre los 4ohm pero alimentado con una tensión de +/-28 y no los +/-50V que especifica la hoja de datos, lo hice así para no joder los transistores de la etapa final ya que el fabricante especifica que se alimente con esa tensión sobre una carga de 8ohm. lo tuve mucho tiempo funcionando con +/-28v sobre 4ohm sin problemas, incluso me anime a llevarlo a la máxima potencia sin que se quemaran los transistores de la etapa final. Por supuesto todo esto estaba montado en una placa de pruebas y ahora llego el momento de hacer el montaje definitivo pero como es muy engorroso el montaje sobre todo por que debo adicionarle las protecciones que corresponde quise probar el LM3886 supuse que obtendría los mismos resultados con un montaje mas simplificado en cuanto a potencia pero no fue así.

Me gustaría saber si alguien ha montado el amplificador con el LM y que resultados tuvieron. A mi no me decepcionó. ¿A alguno le pasó lo mismo?

Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2013)

Muy bonita la descripción, pero que tal si subís los esquemas que has utilizado para cada amplificador del sub? Por que así como lo has puesto, no hay absolutamente ningún dato que podamos usar para evaluar el problema.


----------



## andreask (Abr 16, 2013)

Aquí pongo una imagen del esquema que utilicé.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2013)

Y la de los STK????
Estas pidiendo que te ayudemos, pero así no podemos saber cuales son las diferencias entre los amplificadores que has usado!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 16, 2013)

Ciertamente el LM3886 es un dispositivo HiFi o al menos eso dice la datasheet, asi que no esperes enormes potencias, si lo que buscas son potencias grandes mejor arma un AB con transistores y dispositivos discretos. Ademas para obtener los 68W que menciona el fabricante debes alimentarlo a +-35V con una corriente de apox 1.5A. Algo que debes considerar es la impedancia de entrada del amplificador y su ganancia, con esa configuracion de R5 = 20K y R3 = a 1K obtienes una ganacia de aprox 26dB si mal no recuerdo, asi que talves el problema esta en que la fuente de audio que le conectas no es suficiente para atacar la entrada de este amplificador.

A mi en lo personal me gusta mucho este amplificador porque da buena potencia para disfrutar de la musica y con buena calidad


----------



## andreask (Abr 16, 2013)

Según el fabricante solo debe alimentarse con +/-35v sobre una carga de 8ohm en mi caso estoy usado 4, por eso lo estoy alimentando con +/-28v aunque tengo ganas de elevar la tensión a 35 pero tengo miedo que muera el integrado. Estoy usando una corriente de 3A. Con respecto a los STK tuve problemas por eso no puse nada, lo único que es que esos circuitos integrados están desprovisto de cualquier tipo de protección. Mi intención es hace un amplificador de no más de 60w.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 17, 2013)

Entonces no entiendo el problema, si el LM3886 da con facilidad los 60W, quizas tu problema esta en que necesitas un pre-amplificador para el lm3886, prueba a poner uno y ver que tal suena.


----------



## andreask (Abr 17, 2013)

No, el problema es que e el LM no da los 60W que dice. Mi pregunta es si alguien armo este amplificador y pudo compararlo con otro, yo en mi caso lo compare con los STK e incluso el TDA1514 alimentado con menos tensión de la que debería tiene más potencia que este. Pensé en el pre pero la verdad no se cual es la tensión de entrada para la excitación completa del integrado, calculo que debe andar rondando 1Vpp pero no se.


----------



## juliangp (Abr 17, 2013)

metele mas exitación en la entrada, de seguro es el problema


----------



## MemphisJr (Abr 17, 2013)

apoyo lo que dice ajna y juliangp,analogia burda,es como si alimentaras un dragster con gasolina norma XDXD,pero si trata de axitar mas al lm.

apoyo lo que dice ajna y juliangp,analogia burda,es como si alimentaras un dragster con gasolina normal XDXD,no,pero si trata de exitar mas al lm.
aqui en el foro hay muy buenenos pre,como el rotel o el gemini.


----------



## jvk85321 (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola

Yo pienso que el problema esta en la fuente. Dices que la carga es de 4 ohms y alimentas con 28 simetrico, el integrado tiene una perdida de unos 4 volts por rama lo que deja 24V para la carga y se necesitan 6 aperes pico para esa carga o en su defecto 4.25 amperes rms.

Yo he armado varios con este integrado y no he tenido ningun problema

atte
jvk85321


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2013)

Una pregunta solo por variar, estas seguro que el LM3886 es legitimo porque de ser falsificado es muy posible que sea una causa de la falla que estas teniendo.


----------



## yuccez (Sep 21, 2013)

Gracias por los comentarios, yo lo tengo ya armado, y funciona, podrías explicar para que o con que fin fueron los cambios?


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 29, 2013)

Aquí les traigo un buen PCB del LM3886 en BTL, por si alguien quiere clonarse un buen Power bien diseñado, el diagrama lo encuentran en San-Google o se puede extraer fácilmente de este PCB


----------



## ArArgonath (Dic 1, 2013)

Hola MAXI2799.
Por si aun te interesa aquí te pongo un diseño "mio" de una potencia con lm3886.
El plus es que incorpora los servos en el loop de realimentacion para asi tener los offsets más simetricos. Eso si no te asusta la soldadura smd (es que le agarre el gusto )


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 15, 2013)

algo hibrido con el lm3886, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 15, 2013)

Mas información con el LM3886 versión paralelo, saludos


----------



## sergiot (Dic 16, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:
			
		

> Actualmente como pregunto esa valvula en las electónicas? es decir, quizás existan modelos "mas nuevos" en reemplazo de la ejemplarizada en el esquema (12AV7) para evitar pedirla en ebay.



Se piden como 12AU7 y siempre fueron y seguirán siendo así, no hay versiones modernas.
Sino conseguís esa, preguntá por alguna doble triodo para señales de audio, hay varias, pero me estoy quedando sin memoria, esto de la vejes me está matando, jaja.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 16, 2013)

jorge morales dijo:


> mas informacion con el lm3886 version puente, saludos


Distinguido Jorge, ya sabes que sigo con especial interés los magníficos aportes que nos suministras ( he agotado el saldo de "me gusta" ).
Escribo este texto para puntualizar que los LM no están en puente, están en paralelo. Fíjate que ambos se alimentan por la entrada no inversora, así como atacan al parlante en paralelo, una curiosa aplicación de éste magnífico integrado de audio.
Recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Dic 16, 2013)

jorge morales dijo:


> mas informacion con el lm3886 version puente, saludos



mmmm si es rara la configuracion para que sea modo puente el positovo del parlante tiene que estar en la salida del ic1 y el negativo en la salida del ic2 asi pareciera que esta en modo esclavo el ic2 mmmm es raro


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 16, 2013)

Ah sí compañeros... el LM3886 se suele colocar en un modo "paralelo" como los transistores de potencia en un amplificador de audio... ese acople se hace mediante resistores de bajo valor.
Es una característica notable
Saludos!

Olvidé preguntar a Kowaky. El PCB que compartes aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-lm3886-24020/#post863532

Dice que es de 200W... supongo que lo lógico serían unos 120W a 4Ω no? Pués es lo que yo considero por lo que he leído del LM3886, a menos que me pierda de algo.

Saludos!


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 30, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion en japones, saludos    http://www.geocities.co.jp/Technopolis/4999/main/LM3886.html


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 30, 2013)

どうもありがとう! Quiero decir: Muchas gracias!... jeje
Por curiosidad si o si hay que intentar traducir el documento, frecuentemente los japoneses tienen tips de primera mano en cuanto electrónica... a ver que se aprende.
Jorge, buen link, solo falta atacar el idioma pero de seguro la info es muy buena, queda para un domingo lluvioso traducir la página.
Saludos!


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 30, 2013)

Estimado blanko001, usando un traductor de internet; aunque a veces no son muy claras o entendidas las traducciones, saludos

Mas información en japonés sobre el lm3886 http://www.aurorasound.jp/images/stories/LM3886AMPMANUAL.pdf
Mas informacion en japonés del lm3886 btl http://easyaudiokit.hobby-web.net/kit-room2/materials/OkiAmp2/okiAmp2.html
Mas información en japonés sobre el lm3886 de 20w http://www.technobase.jp/eclib/DIGIT/KIT/td3886.pdf
En japonés lm3886 de 40w http://www.technobase.jp/eclib/DIGIT/KIT/ocl3886c.pdf
Mas información en italiano http://www.grix.it/viewer.php?page=10648
Mas información con el LM3886 http://www.circuitlib.com/index.php/projects/product/40-65w-audio-amplifier/category_pathway-29


----------



## vepa (May 18, 2014)

buenas tardes a todos, para comentarles que también he armado un amplificador con el LM3886 y me paso lo mismo que *andreask*, al probar el amplificador suena muy bajo, incluso lo compare con el LM1875 y este suena mas fuerte.

estimado andreask, lograste solucionar el inconveniente? incluiste algún pre-amplificador?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2014)

vepa dijo:


> buenas tardes a todos, para comentarles que también he armado un amplificador con el LM3886 y me paso lo mismo que *andreask*, al probar el amplificador suena muy bajo, incluso lo compare con el LM1875 y este suena mas fuerte.
> 
> estimado andreask, lograste solucionar el inconveniente? incluiste algún pre-amplificador?



andreask no ingresa al Foro desde el 17/04/2013, así que mejor no tengas muchas esperanzas en conseguir una respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2014)

Además que sin duda lo podés resolver con un Pre-amplificador.

También  podrías probar de achicar R3 a 680 Ohms y/o R4 subirla a 27k


----------



## vepa (May 18, 2014)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.  

una ultima consulta...que pre-amplificador puedo usar para este ampli?

gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2014)

Los preamplificadores son mas o menos universales . . .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=preamplificador&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=5344j2469632j15


----------



## cpiccolo (May 25, 2014)

Aca un proyecto personal espero les sea de ayuda


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 31, 2014)

Tarde, pero te hago llegar otro proyecto. Aclaro que es un proyecto para su uso individual no monetario, ya que la página de donde lo copié menciona eso vale por respeto al autor 

O  éste otro proyecto que hice, que es con el tda2050 en bridge que con poca THD te levanta los 60 W y lo tengo colocado en estereo a dos bafles con woofer de 10" y tweeters piezoelectricos que suenan muy bien, uso un transformador de 15 +/- a 5A que rectificado levanta hasta 22 +/- te lo propongo pues es un proyecto creo más barato y sencillo por mucho que el TDA7294 y que el LM33886, según tu decisión vale. Aquí el link :

Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 28, 2014)

Mas información en Chino 国外diy制作的lm3886分体功放_diy音响功放音箱胆机电子单片机电脑科技小发明机器人制作_haoDIY
Mas información en Checo del lm3886:
http://www.hobbyelektro.eu/audio_technika/hifi_lm3886_aio/schema.png
http://www.hobbyelektro.eu/audio_technika/hifi_lm3886_aio/osaz.jpg
http://www.hobbyelektro.eu/audio_technika/hifi_lm3886_aio/dps_600dpi.png
HiFi zesilovač s LM3886 - HobbyElektro.eu
Mas información en Frances, en puente con el lm3886
http://audioclone.free.fr/Ampli-LM3886.html
Mas información con el lm3886
http://luisgomes.free.fr/chaine_hifi-high.pdf
Mas información en Ruso del lm3886
Усилитель на базе LM3886
http://www.vidalgo.com/DYA/data/PA-1-A_info_rev1..pdf
http://www.vidalgo.com/DYA/pcb-Mau2.htm
curiosa forma de montar el lm3886
http://www.da-rom.ru/мощный-усилитель-звука-на-lm3886/
Mas información en Ruso del ne5534 y el lm3886
Лаборатория Ирбиcов - Мягкой поступью к вершинам знаний и мастерства - Content


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 5, 2016)

Hola gente del foro, aquí he vuelto después de tanto tiempo.

Pasó mucha agua bajo el puente y hace años que no toco el soldador...

Pero me puse a armar un amplificador con este integrado y antes de conectarlo me dispuse a medir con el multímetro a ver si había algún corto.

Resulta que ambos integrados marcan contínuidad entre las pata 4 y 7 (-Vcc y masa respectivamente)

Y uno de ellos incluso marca continuidad entre la 2, 4 y 7 (la 2 no se usa)

Es normal? alguien sabe algo al respecto?

Muchas gracias, y un abrazo!


----------

